
Dividing Droplets Could Explain Origin of Life - curtis
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170119-active-droplets-cell-division/?
======
curtis
This article is 20 years old, but it provides some good background on David
Deamer and the "membrane first hypothesis":

First Cell -
[http://discovermagazine.com/1995/nov/firstcell584](http://discovermagazine.com/1995/nov/firstcell584)

The droplet idea examined in the article could be described as "droplet first"
and Deamer is quoted, since the droplet model is clearly a competitor to
"membrane first".

